

Trend line for new flash developers - tomerico
http://www.google.com/trends/?q=flash+tutorials&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

======
TheCoreh
Trend line for new JavaScript developers:
<http://www.google.com/trends/?q=javascript+tutorials>

Trend line for new Java developers:
<http://www.google.com/trends/?q=java+tutorials>

Trend line for new C developers: <http://www.google.com/trends/?q=c+tutorials>

In fact that seems to be the trend for all tutorials:
<http://www.google.com/trends/?q=tutorials>

What's going on? Are people resorting less and less on tutorials? Are the
"tutorial" sites that show up on Google so spammy that people do not bother to
search for "tutorials" anymore?

~~~
naugtur
My guess is people stopped publishing amateur tutorials and focused on
spending time on facebook. Lots of beginner creativity got flushed down the
facebook. When I learned HTML or PHP long time ago everybody's first ambition
was to get good enough to write his own tutorial.

------
thomasgerbe
Flash tutorials.

